# All American team so far



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

here is my team
Emeka Okafor
Ryan Humphries
Bryant Mattews
Luke Jackson
Andre Barrett


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)

Lawrence Roberts ... He has been the biggest IMPACT on ANY team this season.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BrYaNBaIlEy06</b>!
> Lawrence Roberts ... He has been the IMPACT on ANY team this season.


What?


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BrYaNBaIlEy06</b>!
> Lawrence Roberts ... He has been the IMPACT on ANY team this season.


what the hell


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

PG-Jameer Nelson
SG-
SF-Luke Jackson
PF-
C-Emeka Okafor

not sure on SG or PF yet, Lawrence Roberts could be my PF as could Josh Childress, Ben Gordon,Matt Lottich could be the SG


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> PG-Jameer Nelson
> SG-
> SF-Luke Jackson
> ...


Good call. I like - 

Jameer
Gordon
Luke
Okafor
Araujo!


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BrYaNBaIlEy06</b>!
> Lawrence Roberts ... He has been the biggest IMPACT on ANY team this season.


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> 
> What?


My bad, read the post now.


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Air McNair 09</b>!
> 
> what the hell


wrong spelling, re-read the post.


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BrYaNBaIlEy06</b>!
> 
> 
> wrong spelling, re-read the post.


I don't see a difference


----------



## Stevie B (May 15, 2003)

Jameer Nelson
Emeka Okafor
Ryan Gomes
Rafuel Araujo
Luke Jackson


----------



## STING (May 29, 2002)

Screw positions, the All American team has never been acurate in that area. What was it like four point guards and drew gooden a couple of years ago?

Ben Gordon
Jameer Nelson
Emeka Okafor
Luke Jackson
Andre Emmitt


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

PgNelson
SgGordon
SfJackson
PfOkafor
CAraujo


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

i would take 
matthews and humphries over araujo
all 3 have similar stats but i think matthews is the most underrated player in the country and humphries is playing in a conference where it is very hard to score compared to the Mountain West


other guys who deserve consideration
Sean May 16.1 10.2
Hodge 18.8 6.9 4.1
Marques Green 24.2 3.8 5.4
Emmett 22.1 6.8
Ryan Gomes 19.9 9.6
Danny Granger 20.7 10.7(same conference but more points and reb than araujo BTW)
Diogu 23.1 8.7
Lloreda 17.3 11.4


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

here are stats for PGs

Ben Gordon 18.2 4.4 4.8
Jameer Nelson 20.3 4.9 5.1
Andre Barrett 18.4 4.6 6.6


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Emeka Okafor, UConn
Ike Diogu, Arizona St.
Jameer Nelson, St. Joe's
Andre Emmett, Texas Tech
Francisco Garcia, Louisville

POY (to this point): Jameer Nelson

Lawrence Roberts has been good, but I don't know about All-America. There are other guys that are more deserving.


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

Araujo
Okafor
Francisco Garcia
Jameer Nelson
Ben Gordon

Also, how could Danny Granger of UNM even be considered for All-America when he has only played, what, 10 games?


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

10 games but not 2 games


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Matthews is a very good player and is putting up huge numbers, but his team isn't great which will likely hurt his All-American status. Ask UNLV players about big numbers and being shunned from All-America status.

Granted the MWC is not as competitive from top to bottom as the Big East is, the level of play here is not a joke. Utah, BYU, UNLV, SDSU are all players. The rest of the conference (save maybe the usually solid Wyoming this year) is solid also. I think Araujo is the best true C in college hoops.

As much as I like Garcia, I wouldn't take him over Luke Jackson.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

the MWC
is great
they are ranked above the Big 10 this season by the sagarin ratings

but the point is the Big 10 is more of a defensive slow down conference 
more fundemantal style ball with not a lot of fast breaks
while the MWC is much more free
run and gun style


----------



## BrandinKnightFan3 (Jan 21, 2004)

Jameer Nelson
Emeka Okafor
Ryan Gomes
Luke Jackson
Andre Iguodala


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> As much as I like Garcia, I wouldn't take him over Luke Jackson.


You are a very smart person


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

emeka okafor
julius hodge
jameer nelson
andre emmitt

i think those 4 will end up being all americans. there are a lot of guys who have a shot at the 5th spot(and someone could pass hodge).


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Hodge has had his moments this year, but there's no way he'll be an All-America. He'll still have a chance to put up big numbers against some top-notch teams, but 7pts vs. Duke and 2 vs. GT - that doesn't help his cause. I think there are other guys that are more desrving than he.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

I'll say

Jameer Nelson
Rashad McCants
Andre Emmett
Lawrence Roberts
Emeka Okafor


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

First Team

PG - Jameer Nelson
WG/WF - Fransisco Garcia
WF - Andre Emmett
PF - Ryan Gomes
C - Emeka Okafor

Second Team

PG - Devin Harris
PG/WG - Ben Gordon
WG - Bracey Wright
WF - Luke Jackson
PF - Lawrence Roberts

10 More: 

Hassan Adams, Arizona
Hakim Warrick, Syracuse
Ray Felton, UNC
Julius Hodge, NC State
Jarrett Jack, Georgia Tech
Ike Diogu, Arizona State
Andre Barrett, Seton Hall
Gerald Fitch, Kentucky
Matt Freije, Vanderbilt
Rafael Araujo, BYU


----------



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

Any love for Devin Harris, SG for Wisconsin? helluva player


----------



## Cycloneandy (Dec 16, 2003)

No way you leave Emmit of that list of All-Americans. The guy is a stud..

Also 

Nelson
Okafor
Luke Jackson
Diaogu


----------



## Ehehehcallmedaddy (Dec 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ostertag-fan</b>!
> Any love for Devin Harris, SG for Wisconsin? helluva player



PG-Jameer Nelson
SG-Devin Harris
SF-Luke Jackson
PF-Ike Diagou
C- Emeka Okafor

Harris has been phenominal without much respect and i think he's better than Emmitt or anyone else at SG right now.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

If you're going to put Harris in at SG, then move Emmett to SF and put Jackson on the 2nd team. Statisically, Emmett is every bit as good as Jackson and his team is playing a lot better.


----------



## shoot the 3 (Oct 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>blabla97</b>!
> If you're going to put Harris in at SG, then move Emmett to SF and put Jackson on the 2nd team. Statisically, Emmett is every bit as good as Jackson and his team is playing a lot better.


Do you happen to have those stats?


----------

